
X Without Y - matznerd
https://medium.com/@futurist/x-without-y-bbae9964c890
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116727)

~~~
matznerd
oops didn't realize someone posted my story before me, please merge or delete
this post

------
asavinov
> X Without Y

X = software, Y = human programmers = "software without programmers" AI?

